# Another dhcpcd problem [solved]

## curmudgeon

I recently had to restart my router (running a dhcp server).

All of the machines came back up fine, except for one.

That one says (in the log):

```

dhcpcd[3706]: version 5.2.0 starting

dhcpcd[3706]: wlan0: rebinding lease of 0.0.0.0

dhcpcd[3706]: wlan0: acknowledged from 192.168.0.1

dhcpcd[3706]: wlan0: leased 0.0.0.0 for 86400 seconds

dhcpcd[3706]: wlan0: router 0.0.0.0 requires a host route

dhcpcd[3706]: wlan0: router 192.168.0.1 requires a host route

dhcpcd[3706]: forked to background, child pid 3720

```

Needless to say, the interface never comes up. What on earth is happening?Last edited by curmudgeon on Mon Dec 13, 2010 11:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

That looks like dhcpcd was issued a bad address.  Does the problem persist if you bring down the interface, wipe dhcpcd's cache of what address it last had, and start it anew?  If yes, then the problem is that the router has decided to misbehave for that client.  If no, then the client was asking for something stupid and the router allowed it.

----------

## curmudgeon

 *Hu wrote:*   

> That looks like dhcpcd was issued a bad address.  Does the problem persist if you bring down the interface,

 

I tried that part.

 *Hu wrote:*   

> wipe dhcpcd's cache of what address it last had

 

Where is that at? I tried looking in /var/run and /var/cache.

----------

## Hu

Based on the output of find /var -name '*dhcpcd*', I would say /var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-INTF.lease.

----------

## curmudgeon

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Based on the output of find /var -name '*dhcpcd*', I would say /var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-INTF.lease.

 

I obviously don't understand the /var hierarchy (why things go where they do). :(

I looked inside that file, and for some reason the machine thought it had a different (legal) address in the dhcp range. Removing that file and restarting net.wlan0 worked. Thank you.

----------

## Hu

There is no need to understand where they go if you make good use of lsof and find to locate them when needed.  :Wink: 

----------

